# Pictures of Covenanters



## Reformed Covenanter

Does anyone know what the best pictures are of the Covenanter's either worshipping or fighting?

If so please put them on this thread?


----------



## ReformationArt

I'm working on adding some images of the Covenanters to Reformation Art. However, it will be a little while longer before they're available. 

Of course Naphtali press has a wonderful reproduction: Naphtali Press » The Covenanters

Here's some from google:











Unfortunately, there's not a lot of good material online as far as images go (at the moment). Although others likely have more resources they know of.

Grace and Peace,


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

Well that is a start. Thanks.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

The Signing of the Scottish National Covenant at Greyfriars, 1638:


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

The Covenanters Marriage by Alex Johnston is very good; don't have a pic available currently to post, however.


----------



## toddpedlar

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> The Covenanters Marriage by Alex Johnston is very good; don't have a pic available currently to post, however.



So is that one worshipping or fighting?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

toddpedlar said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Covenanters Marriage by Alex Johnston is very good; don't have a pic available currently to post, however.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is that one worshipping or fighting?
Click to expand...


It's a marriage service uncivilly interrupted by the king's soldiers.


----------



## Ivan

toddpedlar said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Covenanters Marriage by Alex Johnston is very good; don't have a pic available currently to post, however.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is that one worshipping or fighting?
Click to expand...


Baptists like to fight while they are worshipping...or is it that they like to worship while they fight? Hard to tell sometimes!  

  Sorry.


----------



## ReformationArt

Sort of a mix between the church militant and the church triumphant?


----------



## ReformationArt

That reminds me of the painting by Francis Millet "Between Two Fires"


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Yes, that scene does suggest fireworks. The painter's wife served as a model interestingly. It also shows holly (Christmas?) decorations in a Puritan home; some have suggested that's what caused the trouble.


----------



## Ivan

It looks to me that the gentleman is in trouble.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> The Signing of the Scottish National Covenant at Greyfriars, 1638:




That's one I have got, I am primarily looking for pictures of later Covenanters.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Daniel Ritchie said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Signing of the Scottish National Covenant at Greyfriars, 1638:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's one I have got, I am primarily looking for pictures of later Covenanters.
Click to expand...


For what it's worth, I have a nicer picture of the signing of the Scottish National Covenant at Greyfriars at home by Sir William Allan (1840). It's got the blue banner too.

Here is Thomas Duncan's _The Death of John Brown of Priesthill_ (1844):






Sir George Harvey's portrait of the Battle of Drumclog has already been provided. Here is an engraving of his painting of the Battle of Bothwell Bridge by J.B. Allen:






He also painted _Covenanters Preaching_:






and _Covenanters' Communion_ (which is on the cover of Maurice Grant's _The Lion of the Covenant: The Story of Richard Cameron_).

Two books that have a number of Covenanter painting illustrations are Sinclair Horne's _Torchbearers of the Truth_ and Robert Pollok Kerr's _The Blue Flag: The Covenanters Who Contended for "Christ's Crown and Covenant"_ (for example, _The Marytrdom of John Brown_, _Richard Cameron's Prayer_, _Covenanter Baptism_, _Covenanter Preaching_, _James Renwick_, etc.).


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

That is great stuff Andrew; good work yet again.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Also check out this video clip:

[video=youtube;rv6kw2MEPks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rv6kw2MEPks[/video]


----------



## VaughanRSmith

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Also check out this video clip:
> 
> YouTube - The Martyr's


Martyr's what?

EDIT: Great video, by the way.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Exagorazo said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also check out this video clip:
> 
> YouTube - The Martyr's
> 
> 
> 
> Martyr's what?
> 
> EDIT: Great video, by the way.
Click to expand...


I think the apostrophe is extra and not needed. In other words, it's just a clip about the Scottish Covenanter martyrs. There is a psalm tune called "Martyrs" too, but that's not what is being sung; they are singing Psalm 84B from The Book of Psalms for Singing to the tune Melita.


----------



## VaughanRSmith

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Exagorazo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also check out this video clip:
> 
> YouTube - The Martyr's
> 
> 
> 
> Martyr's what?
> 
> EDIT: Great video, by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the apostrophe is extra and not needed. In other words, it's just a clip about the Scottish Covenanter martyrs. There is a psalm tune called "Martyrs" too, but that's not what is being sung; they are singing Psalm 84B from The Book of Psalms for Singing to the tune Melita.
Click to expand...

Heh... I know. I was being facetious.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Exagorazo said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exagorazo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Martyr's what?
> 
> EDIT: Great video, by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the apostrophe is extra and not needed. In other words, it's just a clip about the Scottish Covenanter martyrs. There is a psalm tune called "Martyrs" too, but that's not what is being sung; they are singing Psalm 84B from The Book of Psalms for Singing to the tune Melita.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heh... I know. I was being facetious.
Click to expand...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

I scanned my copy of _The Covenanters Marriage_ by Alex Johnston:


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> I scanned my copy of _The Covenanters Marriage_ by Alex Johnston:



That is a good picture.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

_The Covenanters_ (1887) by William Harris Weatherhead (1843 - 1903):


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> _The Covenanters_ (1887) by William Harris Weatherhead (1843 - 1903):



That is another good picture


----------

